# Home Depot Tool Rental



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone have any thoughts on the HD video, specifically where the narrator states that users of the drain cleaning machine should wear leather gloves?

Anyone ever grab a spinning cable with a leather glove?...:whistling2:...What happens to the palm of the glove when it contacts a rapidly spinning cable?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0Zo51lfxl4


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the HD video, specifically where the narrator states that users of the drain cleaning machine should wear leather gloves?
> 
> Anyone ever grab a spinning cable with a leather glove?...:whistling2:...What happens to the palm of the glove when it contacts a rapidly spinning cable?


Yeah, that's how it's done, leather gloves. Some manufacturers even send a pair of leather gloves with the machine.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Apparently I'm the only one who's gotten the palm of a leather glove wound up on a cable. 

Ridgid sends leather gloves lined with strips of metal in the palms.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I've only worn leather gloves, tried the ugly ones,, to hard to hold on tight and uncomfortable.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

We use these. 

http://www.spartantool.com/cable-safety-gloves-steel-reinforced-products-1170.php?page_id=688


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> We use these.
> 
> http://www.spartantool.com/cable-safety-gloves-steel-reinforced-products-1170.php?page_id=688


in the military we used these when " learning" how to use the machines after you got good at using them they transitioned you to a construction leather glove as it was cheaper to buy in bulk .. and i have only gotten wrapped up once but i was still green .. and was not watching the cable and had old torn gloves


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Apparently I'm the only one who's gotten the palm of a leather glove wound up on a cable.
> 
> Ridgid sends leather gloves lined with strips of metal in the palms.


I've gotten bit using leather gloves as well. I have found the the really cheap gloves 'grab' less than expensive ones.

I like the protector coil that comes with a General drum machine, no direct handling of the cable in most cases.

David


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Apparently I'm the only one who's gotten the palm of a leather glove wound up on a cable.
> 
> Ridgid sends leather gloves lined with strips of metal in the palms.



I thought only the sectional machines came with metal studs?


I bought a K6200 and it came with regular leather gloves. Same as the General speedrooter.

I wear leather welding gloves. Easy to get on and off, thick and not too expensive.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I've always used the cheap leather palm work gloves from Wal-Mart. They get destroyed wuick so at $2 a pair they work good enough.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

I run the K-60 and RT-66 sectional machine and use nitrile gloves under the metal staple mitts, never a problem.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Short yellow ugly gloves for me with the larger cables and leather for the tub cables.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

All I know is when there starts being little threads hanging off the leather gloves it is time to grab another pair before the cable grabs you.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> I thought only the sectional machines came with metal studs?
> 
> 
> I bought a K6200 and it came with regular leather gloves. Same as the General speedrooter.
> ...


This is what I used to use,
Trojan sells the metal staple gloves,
but I always preferred the welding gloves or leather gloves because it give me a better feel for the cable,
I always did 1/4" & 5/16" bare handed to feel the cable in the lines :thumbsup:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

JERRYMAC said:


> This is what I used to use, Trojan sells the metal staple gloves, but I always preferred the welding gloves or leather gloves because it give me a better feel for the cable, I always did 1/4" & 5/16" bare handed to feel the cable in the lines :thumbsup:


The Trojan gloves only have four fingers on the left and a middle finger on the right.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> The Trojan gloves only have four fingers on the left and a middle finger on the right.


Good one...............


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Ridgid gives your regular leather gloves (No staples) with the 7500. I use ugly gloves.


----------



## the plumber VA (Mar 3, 2011)

They make a snake glove that is made out of PVC, and has like hard spikes all over them and they are $10.00. Best glove around. Mechanics gloves with latex on under them is also a smooth transition for running a 1500 or 60. RIDGID


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I was wondering just how many people rent a drain cleaning machine from HD and get injured. What is HD's liability since they have a video floating around on Youtube that specifically states leather gloves are needed?

I believe that attorneys know the answer to the question that I posed....maybe I'll check out Litigation Zone....:laughing:.....after all, it was an attorney's website that showed a picture of a man supposedly injured from a toilet that had a Sloan pressure-assist tank that ruptured.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I was wondering just how many people rent a drain cleaning machine from HD and get injured. What is HD's liability since they have a video floating around on Youtube that specifically states leather gloves are needed?


They'd probably defer to the drain machine manufacturer's videos.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

the plumber VA said:


> They make a snake glove that is made out of PVC, and has like hard spikes all over them and they are $10.00. Best glove around. Mechanics gloves with latex on under them is also a smooth transition for running a 1500 or 60. RIDGID


 That's the ones I use. They slip off easy and never get caught. Seem like they will last forever too. I've had mine 2 years and they still feel new.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Pacificpipes said:


> That's the ones I use. They slip off easy and never get caught. Seem like they will last forever too. I've had mine 2 years and they still feel new.


That's an ugly glove. I use yellow or Red. They last a while. And never get cough.


----------

